# My own 9 year old helper



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Great Pics!!! I can only hope my 3yr old girl helps me out in 6 yrs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

*That's AWESOME*

Hold on to her real tight---for the moment. Mine became a teenager, then she discovered boys, then she joined the Army and now she's married. I think back to those days that your photos remind me of. These are priceless times. Relish every nano-second of that and take nothing for granted.


----------

